# My Prop



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Finally went on a fishing Trip with my boat and the new prop. It's a 15" and it fly's now. The 19" was too big. It was windy and big waves most if the time but when I could fi d some chop I got some numbers. I am running 27 GPS mph at 5,000 RPM . what do you think it will run

posted this on Prop page but no takers so I thought this was a smarter spot


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

27 mph seems slow for a Zuke 140. What is max rpm for your motor? I would get in touch with Power Tech to discuss prop options for your skiff.


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Yea way slow... I have a 4 blade PT and I am getting 43mph @ 5900rpm on my 115 zuke on my Carolina dlv198... And that boat is a floating Igloo cooler


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@permitchaser is there a prop shop or an expert near by? Someone should be able to help you first hand this with this that has the experience.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

swaddict said:


> 27 mph seems slow for a Zuke 140. What is max rpm for your motor? I would get in touch with Power Tech to discuss prop options for your skiff.


I was only going 5,000 rpms. I think WO is 5,800-6,200. So I think I'll be going 40-45 mph. With big seas I cold not go WO to see


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I was only going 5,000 rpms. I think WO is 5,800-6,200. So I think I'll be going 40-45 mph. With big seas I cold not go WO to see


I would say low 40's is reasonable. It's always seemed to me that their is a lot of speed to be gained in the last 1K RPM's.


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

For sure on that last 1k... Then the trim gods enter the scene for another few mph's


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Ant_Legal_Hookers said:


> For sure on that last 1k... Then the trim gods enter the scene for another few mph's


It's a delicate dance!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@permitchaser - Carl Lewis was clocked running 27.2 miles per hour. So yeah, you should expect more out of your 140 HP engine


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> @permitchaser - Carl Lewis was clocked running 27.2 miles per hour. So yeah, you should expect more out of your 140 HP engine


Well I went WO and it only went 36mph at 5,500 rpm. The prop is damaged from hitting a sand bar while chasing Tarpon so I can't trade it in. I guess I'll roll with it


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

there went 3 minutes of my life...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well today it went 36 mph at 6,000 rpms. Got a better reading myself rather than depending on a grandson


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Well today it went 36 mph at 6,000 rpms. Got a better reading myself rather than depending on a grandson


I forgot to mention 3 grandsons and me weight 500 lbs. Plus gear 2 coolers full of ice full 21 gal gas


----------

